# Covering up water bowl?



## cdeleo (Jun 9, 2017)

My hedgehog Nate has developed an odd habit of pulling things over top of his water bowl. Usually it's some of his fleece, but also he will dig out some of the urine pads I put under his liner and pull those over the bowl as well. Either way, it ends up soaking up his water leaving him nothing to drink!

Does anyone else have a hedgehog that likes their water covered? I thought maybe he was just rearranging things so I moved the bowl, but now he "rearranges" over there instead. I was considering if maybe a bottle would be better for him, at least as a back up.


----------



## JustAHumanPerson (Jun 16, 2018)

My hedgehog loved to fill his water dish with whatever he could find. I found it too much of a hassle to deal with. If you are having this problem, a water bottle is probably the way to go. Although they come with their own set of risks, they tend to be much easier to deal with and clean. They also harbor fewer bacteria than water dishes. Hope this helps!


----------

